# Before and After



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Great Job! What did you use? Wood? Foam?


----------



## phillipjmerrill (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow. Good luck getting any little kids to go in there.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Now that is a transformation - love it!!!


----------



## singe (Sep 18, 2010)

wow, i actually really like this architecturally. if the entrance was styled a little different it would be quite modernist! love that you changed the whole front, big effort but what a payoff. can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Now thats what I call a remodel!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

RoxyBlue nailed it. Fantastic work!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! that is great!


----------



## Mxcrnag20 (Oct 23, 2011)

Wonderful facade work! That's the kind of effort that really has a huge payoff on the end result!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful comments. It means all the hard work is worth it. Cooldj its wood


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow!! Amazing transformation!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

The facade is amazing and that's an impressive arch.And yes that is a lot of hard work, great job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Super cool.


----------

